

Ray Kurzweil on How to Combat Aging - ca98am79
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/guest/23802/

======
mynameishere
Well, there were no tips in that article, so I'll give a real tip: Sleep 4
hours a day instead of 8 and you'll live 16.6 percent longer. Note: This
strategy has a strict upper-bound.

~~~
ca98am79
and eat lots of resveratrol

~~~
rms
It's not really economical to eat enough resveratrol to have serious effects.
It's probably more realistic to do a calorie-restriction diet to duplicate the
effects of resveratrol. Wait for the super-resveratrol undergoing FDA approval
as a treatment for diabetes. It will certainly be available off-label as an
anti-aging treatment.

~~~
ca98am79
I've been taking micronized resveratrol through the buccal mucosa for over a
year. Taken this way, it is pretty economical and has effects. It goes
directly into the bloodstream this way and has 100x the bioavailabilty than
swallowing a capsule of regular resveratrol.

------
WilliamLP
The answer, I would be led to suppose, is hand-waving about exponential curves
along with wishful thinking?

~~~
nazgulnarsil
I don't think the knee of the curve is going to be very smooth. molecular
engineering or AI would be more like a sharp spike.

